# Nerdiest NBA Player?



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

Whos the nerdiest looking/uncoolest seeming NBA player?

Some names to consider...

Shawn Bradley
Wang Zhi Zhi
Steve Blake
Vladimir Stepania


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Kirk Hinrich looks nerdish kinda but he's prolly pretty cool.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Steve Blake doesn't look like a nerd...

Kirk Hinrich comes to mind almost immediately.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> Steve Blake doesn't look like a nerd...
> 
> Kirk Hinrich comes to mind almost immediately.


yup kirk came to my mind first


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

they should give whoever wins this survey the inaugural "Jeff Hornacek" award for dorkiness


----------



## Eatinthepudding8 (Jul 10, 2004)

tashawn prince, bigtime dork, but good player


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Let's face it folks, it's the much maligned Shawn Bradley.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Shane Battier, for some reason reminds me of Carlton Banks from the Fresh Prince of Bel Air.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Well Shaq in his interviews once talked about the 'Pythagorean Theorem'. What A NERD. Only nerds talk about stuff like that.

Kobe admitted to studying other players' basketball moves. What kind of no lifer does that? Definitely one of the biggest nerds EVER.

Horace Grant wears glasses. Definitely a nerd.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakota_Blazer</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*imagines Battier doing the Carlton*

:laugh:


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Allen Iverson and Chris Webber rap. Which means they use literary devices such as personification and metaphors. Some even call 'rap', poetry. Only nerds write poetry, so they're NERDS. 

LUKE WALTON'S DAD IS BILL WALTON. NERD!


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Kirk and Laettner even Foyle BTW where is the Colgate college ?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!
> Allen Iverson and Chris Webber rap. Which means they use literary devices such as personification and metaphors. Some even call 'rap', poetry. Only nerds write poetry, so they're NERDS.
> 
> LUKE WALTON'S DAD IS BILL WALTON. NERD!


:yes:


----------



## Medvedenko4Life (Dec 29, 2003)

what about tim duncan...and david robinson.....plus...mark madsen, greg ostertag, dan dickau


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Gotta be Madsen...Dickau is pretty cool though


----------



## Medvedenko4Life (Dec 29, 2003)

ye its the hair that bugs me i guess


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jsimo12</b>!
> Dickau is pretty cool though


Yeah right in a chess class


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I'm sure Hoiberg was lord of the ladies in school.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*and hes pointing at them, haha*



> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!
> Allen Iverson and Chris Webber rap.


Allen Iverson...ehh. I got one CWebb rap with Kurupt though, hes a tighter rapper than any other baller I heard.

As for the topic, its definitely Tim Duncan. Anybody see that commercial on NBATV with him preaching to those lil' kids like "you guys, you are are the ones that make it work" :laugh:


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> I'm sure Hoiberg was lord of the ladies in school.





We have a winner.


----------



## LoaKhoet (Aug 20, 2002)

Gotta be EVERY JOHNSON


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Is that sarcasm on Hoiberg? He was probbaly one of the tallest guys in his school, a big guy, and a good basketball and football prospect, definitely the school's best at both.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

I think this thread is full of a bunch of nerds labeling the wrong players as nerdy

Not working real well. 

Dickau, Hoiberg, etc are not nerds.

Guess it depends on your definition.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

I remember Dikembe Mutombo advising everyone to use condoms... When I'm about to have sex, and I see his face... I lose my hard-on. NERD!


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

Lol...Calvin Booth. He looks like Goofy.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxx</b>!
> Kirk and Laettner even Foyle BTW where is the Colgate college ?


Upstate New York.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gian</b>!
> I remember Dikembe Mutombo advising everyone to use condoms... When I'm about to have sex, and I see his face... I lose my hard-on. NERD!


:rofl: I can only imagine him with his raspy voice, telling people not to do it.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

What is Nerd?

Can some kids teach me here?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> What is Nerd?
> 
> Can some kids teach me here?


Think NBA geeks. :rofl:


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Think NBA geeks. :rofl:


:laugh:


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

anyone seen ostertags googly *** picture of him holding his new kings jersey with the fishing hat on, thats nerd to the fullest. biggest nerd of the past 10 years tho, definatly kurt rambis.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

Current: Mark Madson, Rick Fox, Shawn Bradely, Robert Archibald, Mekee Batee, Chris Jefferies.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>b-diddy</b>!
> anyone seen ostertags googly *** picture of him holding his new kings jersey with the fishing hat on, thats nerd to the fullest. biggest nerd of the past 10 years tho, definatly kurt rambis.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)




----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)




----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

brian cardinal


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>b-diddy</b>!


Rambis may be a nerd, but his wife is hot.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

tim duncan


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> brian cardinal


BINGO!!! i was thinking of him the whole time reading this thread just couldnt put the name on him... 


this is most definetely the undisputed nerd champion


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Przybilla looks uncool


----------



## Burn (Feb 2, 2003)

Past - David Robinson. I remember having a Dream Team book when I was a kid with interesting facts about all the players: his favorite movie - The Little Mermaid. And he's just a straight up nerd beyond that, look at him, listen to him. 

Future: Dwight Howard. Speaking of favorite movies, Finding Nemo? 

Present: I'd have to see a list of everyone's favorite movies...j/k. Duncan seems like a bigtime nerd, Avery Johnson, Bradley, Madsen, Kareem Rush seems like one, there's a ton really.

But the biggest nerd of all time, tearing up time/space, beyond past present and future....

AC Green. Being a 30 year old virgin, rapping about how its cool to be a 30 year old virgin, nuff said


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Wow, not a single mention of the nerdiest guy in the entire league? KEITH VAN HORN PEOPLE!!!

Just look at him!










:nonono:


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Haha I gotta say Greg Ostertag popped into my head first thing when I read the title. By the way, does anybody know where this AC Green rap can be found because I'm contemplating giving up my virginity and want to hear his opinion.  :grinning:


----------



## Silent But Deadly (Aug 15, 2003)

Dwight Howard, if it's proper to refer to him as an NBA player yet.


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SilentOneX</b>!


Big Mac isn't a nerd, he's a country boy.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

shawn bradley


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

I cant belive no one has said


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Silent But Deadly</b>!
> Dwight Howard, if it's proper to refer to him as an NBA player yet.


yea howard does kinda have that bowfinger goofiness


----------



## TheMilkMan (Jul 21, 2004)

does mark cuban count?


...pffthahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


...i hate that guy.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>b-diddy</b>!


Dude, Kurt Rambis owns. He was the true star of hte showtime lakers.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Eric Piatskowski


----------



## HoopsAvenue05 (Jul 20, 2004)

...


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Why is Fred Hoiberg's nickname "The Mayor"? I never got that...


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

I immediately thought Fred Hoiberg.

Anyone old enough to remember Swen Nater?

Rambis was a cool guy who wore nerdy glasses.

Shawn Bradley is probably the right answer, for all-round nerdiness.

Name = Shawn.

Looks = hayseed

Posture = self-conscious

Uncoolness = Morman


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)




----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

m


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxx</b>!
> m


Nah I don't think he's a nerd.

He's just plain ugly.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!
> 
> Nah I don't think he's a nerd.
> 
> He's just plain ugly.


Well maybe both


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

edit


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SheedSoNasty</b>!
> Why is Fred Hoiberg's nickname "The Mayor"? I never got that...


The Sixers broadcasters were talking about it during a broacast because Steve Mix's nickname used to be the mayor. 

Anyway, it's because he was so popular in his hometown that he won the mayoral election without even entering. The people wrote him in.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>digital jello</b>!
> 
> 
> The Sixers broadcasters were talking about it during a broacast because Steve Mix's nickname used to be the mayor.
> ...


Wow, talk about a popular guy


----------



## Milo35 (Sep 6, 2003)

Raef LaFrentz


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

A.C. Green. I know he's not playing anymore, but he popped into my head right away.

Also he couldn't land any chicks so he just tried to cover that up by saying that he was saving himself for marriage. Yeah, right.


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

No Duncan?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ssmokinjoe</b>!
> A.C. Green. I know he's not playing anymore, but he popped into my head right away.
> 
> Also he couldn't land any chicks so he just tried to cover that up by saying that he was saving himself for marriage. Yeah, right.


Nope, he is a born-again Christian who felt that fornication was wrong. Couldn't land any chicks playing for the Showtime Lakers and then with Kobe & Shaq? LMAO. Are you nuts?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Burn</b>!
> Past - David Robinson. I remember having a Dream Team book when I was a kid with interesting facts about all the players: his favorite movie - The Little Mermaid. And he's just a straight up nerd beyond that, look at him, listen to him.
> 
> Future: Dwight Howard. Speaking of favorite movies, Finding Nemo?
> ...


I don't know how not wanting to have pre-marital sex makes you a nerd. He chose not to. Good for him.

Seems to be a lot of the Christian players are considered Nerds (Avery Johnson, D-Rob, Dwight Howard, AC Green). I wonder if it's because they have more morals then most of the people out there.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't know how not wanting to have pre-marital sex makes you a nerd. He chose not to. Good for him.
> ...


:yes: What about Ostertag?









BFreak.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/maciej_lampe/index.html?nav=page 

wat bout him


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> http://www.nba.com/playerfile/maciej_lampe/index.html?nav=page
> 
> wat bout him


Naw, he is just the ugliest..Next too a few others..

BFreak.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Nope, he is a born-again Christian who felt that fornication was wrong. Couldn't land any chicks playing for the Showtime Lakers and then with Kobe & Shaq? LMAO. Are you nuts?


Took the words out of my mouth.

Nice couple of posts.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ssmokinjoe</b>!
> Also he couldn't land any chicks so he just tried to cover that up by saying that he was saving himself for marriage. Yeah, right.


He was able to land this chick when he retired:

http://www.nba.com/rockets/dance/veronique.html


----------



## Jeriqaui (Jul 5, 2003)

Bill Walton is the nerdiest/hippiest player in the history of western civiilization.


----------



## Burn (Feb 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't know how not wanting to have pre-marital sex makes you a nerd. He chose not to. Good for him.
> ...


Morals shmorals. What do you consider cool then? Virginity? Reading the Bible? Saying no to drugs? Board games with the folks? Going to sleep at a reasonable hour? FOLLOWING ALL THE RULES?????

I didn't make the rules man, society did. There's nothing wrong with absitinence, but there's also nothing wrong with Everquest, D&D, Star Trek, tucking your pants into your socks. But those things aren't cool...they're nerdy. The word exists to describe stuff like that.

And notice I didn't single him out for just being a virgin...he rapped about it. That makes it 100 times worse.


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

the nerdiest player in the NBA is Timothy Duncan. The name just says it all.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Burn</b>!
> 
> 
> Morals shmorals. What do you consider cool then? Virginity? Reading the Bible? Saying no to drugs? Board games with the folks? Going to sleep at a reasonable hour? FOLLOWING ALL THE RULES?????
> ...


I don't know why you are taking it to such extremes. I guess rapping about something positive such as abstinence is a bad thing. Have you looked at the issue of unprotected sex in the black community lately? A lot of out of wedlock children happening there, as well as A.I.D.S. I would say, it's good he did it. Just because you can't relate to the man, doesn't make him a nerd.

All I am saying is fine someone else to try to degrade.


----------



## carver401 (Aug 24, 2002)

I have nothing to add to this discussion and I usually hate when people do this, but this is one of the stupidest threads in recent memory


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kg_mvp03-04</b>!
> the nerdiest player in the NBA is Timothy Duncan. The name just says it all.


Uhhh for the Name what about Popeye ? :|


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

ONE WORD:


SCALLEMBRINI/SCALLENBRINI/That guy with red hair on New Jersey.


NERD!!


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Well, there seem to be two competing definitions of "nerd" in this thread.
1. White guys - skin color is enough for most
2. Funny looking

Neither of these definitions is very good. Being a nerd usually 
encompasses two things- being socially inept and being intelligent or interested in intellectual pursuits. The only NBA player who seems to fit the second part is Adonal Foyle, so it kind of limits the choices.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>LuckyAC</b>!
> Well, there seem to be two competing definitions of "nerd" in this thread.
> 1. White guys - skin color is enough for most
> 2. Funny looking
> ...


A. Troy Murphy B. Troy Murphy
C. Troy Murphy D. All of the Above


----------



## Sick (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Mad Viking</b>!
> I immediately thought Fred Hoiberg.
> 
> Anyone old enough to remember Swen Nater?
> ...


good stuff, although i dont really agree..

id say brian cardinal, adonal foyle, and mark madson

i kind of get a micheal jackson vibe from duncan.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Wow.

Are we really at a level of humanity where white = nerd, black = thug, can't play international basketball?


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Greg Ostertag!</b>!
> Wow.
> 
> Are we really at a level of humanity where white = nerd, black = thug, can't play international basketball?


Yes we are.:nonono:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SheedSoNasty</b>!
> Why is Fred Hoiberg's nickname "The Mayor"? I never got that...


He got the nickname at Iowa State. As the star of the basketball team, he was so popular on campus and in town that it was like he owned the place.

Not bad for a nerd.






No nerd points for Doug "Uh, I dunno guys...Let me ask my wife" Christie?


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> He got the nickname at Iowa State. As the star of the basketball team, he was so popular on campus and in town that it was like he owned the place.
> ...


Didn't he actually run for mayor and win?


----------

